# Asus X751LAV BIOS settings loop



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

My laptop recently got a blue screen of death  and said Bad config info. I researched on what to do and one of the solutions were to restore to the last restore point I did this and when I came back everything looked fine but everything was working soooo slow. For example, I would open google chrome and this would open 20 minutes later. I right click a software and the options show up like 10 minutes later. I tried factory resetting my pc and it would take a lot of time just to get to the black screen to say resetting pc 3% only to restart and act like as if nothing happened and like I just started my laptop. I closed my laptop took out the cords (can't take out the battery as it is inside) and waited. Then after like 5 minutes I connected and restarted, this showed me the bios settings. I didn't click any buttons at all when it was starting up. I tried clicking save and continue only for it to restart and go back to bios setting. I tried everything. Clicking reset to default and save and continue. Still didn't work. I'm thinking about installing windows 10 through a usb. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It has the indications of either
1. A failing drive - hard drive on which windows is installed
2. Faulty ram
3. If you are unlucky a fault on the system board or other hardware

I suggest you start with a drive check
Boot the laptop from a windows 10 installation usb made from here
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

obviously you will have to make it on another computer

That presumes you can either use one time boot options on post or change boot in BIOS to usb

When you have it booted from there - 
repair your computer
troubleshoot
advanced options
command prompt

When you get to the prompt
establish the driver letter that has windows directory in it
IT IS NOT always lettered C drive at the cmd prompt from the installation media
You will note that the cmd prompt window is at an X prompt

When you have established the drive letter
run the cmd 
chkdsk C: /r
That is of course 
If you have established that the drive letter is C

see here for how to check
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...ry-environment-winre-to-troubleshoot-common-s


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

Will I have to re-enter my windows license key. If so, I don't have it written and have to check in control panel. I can't do this as I am stuck in bios.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No you will not have to enter the licence key and in any case even if you did it is not in Control Pnnel


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

Macboatmaster said:


> It has the indications of either
> 1. A failing drive - hard drive on which windows is installed
> 2. Faulty ram
> 3. If you are unlucky a fault on the system board or other hardware
> ...


It says windows has scanned the file system and found no problems. What should i do next?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There is no need to quote back all my post
Please type in the box that appears AFTER my post, not buy clicking reply on my post

Did you check please which lettered drive windows was on as I indicated
a common mistake is to simply run the cmd at the x prompt - without the letter
eg chkdsk /r
in which case it will simply check the ram drive and complete in seconds
OR to run it on the cmd shown without checking that C is the windows drive


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

I typed in exactly this chkdsk C: /r


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please read my post again
DID you check that windows was ON C drive
the letter often changes in the recovery environment command prompt at the X prompt
Because it is C when in windows does not mean it is C on the recovery prompt



> When you get to the prompt
> establish the driver letter that has windows directory in it
> IT IS NOT always lettered C drive at the cmd prompt from the installation media
> You will note that the cmd prompt window is at an X prompt
> ...


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

No it wasnt on c drive it saidsomething like X prompt


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I know the prompt was an X prompt = the X is a drive created in your ram to use as the cmd prompt when booting from the install media
Have you followed the LINK instructions I sent originally and have just resent in my last post - to establish the letter to use on the chkdsk cmd


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

Im confused on what I should do after reading the link. I also notice that when I looked at my partitions, it says I have 951 gb unallocated space. Is that normal?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No it means it is not seeing the files on the drive
You type at the cmd prompt 
bcdedit

as here on the link


> At the command prompt, run the following command by using BCDEdit command-line options to identify the drive letter of the system volume:
> 
> *BCDEdit*
> 
> In the *Windows Boot Loader *section, the drive letter of the system volume is displayed next to "osdevice." (For example, *D:*)


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

When i type bcdedit at the cmd it says the boot configuration data store could not be opened The request system device cannot be found.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

At the command prompt type
C:
and press enter
if the prompt now changes to
*C:\>* 
at this prompt type
dir
and press enter

does the list contain the entry 
windows


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm at school right now but before I selected the c: and checked it's space it said 8 gb which is my flash drive.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well as I said, the letter in the recovery cmd prompt for drives is not always the same as it is in windows 
When you get home try
D:

I do not really know what procedure you adopted after the system restore when you say you did a factory reset
Or what make your laptop is and what OS it originally came with when new
However taking a Dell as an example and it is the SAME for all laptops with factory reset, albeit the procedure for invoking the factory reset may be different

If your laptop came with Windows 7 for instance and you then upgraded that to 10, then a factory reset is going to take you back to 7 and ALL data on the drive is going to be deleted

A factory reset can take quite sometime, up to an hour and the laptop will restart a number of times

This MAYBE what has occurred and if you interrupted the process believing that it had failed you could end up with the situation you now have

See this for an explanation. This is for a Dell so it is only an example 
https://www.dell.com/support/articl...tall-windows-10-on-your-dell-computer?lang=en
See under the heading
*Reinstall Windows 10 to the Dell factory image using the Windows Recovery Environment (WinRE)*

YOU MAY consider it easier, although of course all your data will be lost to make a clean install of 10 from the USB pen
Boot the computer from that and follow the procedure here
IT IS IMPORTANT to delete ALL partitions on the drive and the install will automatically create the necessary partitions
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/1950-clean-install-windows-10-a.html

YOU will not need a product key 
Windows 10 will have been registered on the Microsoft activation servers and will activate online

NOTE If you wish to continue to try to recover without proceeding to the clean install then as a first step go back to the repair your computer, troubleshoot advanced options 
and this time try 
startup repair

If it fails to repair on the screen that shows that message click advanced options and run it three times
as here
*Run Startup Repair again:*
Click/tap on *Advanced options*, and go to *step 2* above. Sometimes it may take running Startup Repair up to 3 times and restarting the PC each time to fix the startup issue.

I DO NOT EXPECT THAT to succeed but you may wish to try all options before proceeding to a clean install


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Your reply would be appreciated - I believe you have seen my last post


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

Sorry, I come home at 4:00 and just got to my pc at 4:30. I tried to do the system restore but apparently can't because it couldn't find an image to restore from. Also, I would like to say that I don't care what was in my hardrive before as there wasn't anything really important in it. I just want my laptop to work, regardless of old files from before.


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

When I type in D: it says this device is not ready. When I try typing chkdsk D: /r it says cannot open volume for direct access.


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

Neeeeddd helpppp


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I just cannot follow your posts
As far as I know I never mentioned anything about a system restore


fazalquadri224 said:


> sorry, I come home at 4:00 and just got to my pc at 4:30. I tried to do the system restore but apparently can't because it couldn't find an image to restore from.


I suggested a startup repair.

The you say


fazalquadri224 said:


> Also, I would like to say that I don't care what was in my hardrive before as there wasn't anything really important in it. I just want my laptop to work, regardless of old files from before.


*I also provided the FULL instructions for a clean install of 10*



> YOU MAY consider it easier, although of course all your data will be lost to make a clean install of 10 from the USB pen
> Boot the computer from that and follow the procedure here
> IT IS IMPORTANT to delete ALL partitions on the drive and the install will automatically create the necessary partitions
> https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/1950-clean-install-windows-10-a.html


and the rest of that guidance on my last post 16.

I do not know if there is a language problem, but it appears from your replies that you are not able to fully understand my posts.
May I ask you to read it again carefully.

I do not think you have, as your last post says


fazalquadri224 said:


> Neeeeddd helpppp


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

Ok so i have the usb in my laptop and when i come to the partition place, I have Drive 0 unallocated space 931.5 gb. When i click this and click next it says We couldn't install windows in the location you chose. Please check your media drive. Heres more info on what happened 0x800002.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The likely cause is a badly made install media
How did you make it please

The other possible cause is that you have the wrong boot type for the usb - 
see here please
https://www.thewindowsclub.com/we-c...s-in-the-location-you-choose-error-0x80300002
I appreciate the error you have is not exactly the same, but the causation possibles are the same.


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

The first time I download the media creation tool and clicked the usb and installed it straight from there. It gave me an error and i searched it up online and said to try from the iso file and format it with rufus. I did it that way and still got the same error. As for bios, Legacy is enabled. I made the usb from MBR and not GPT.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

But is the firmware BIOS set MBR
Because if you made the USB MBR and the firmware is set UEFI it will not work as on the link I sent

You need to read the links I send
I send it as a link to save me having to type it all


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

The usb is set MBR and I do believe the firmware is set to UEFI , In the link that shows how to go to bios it says "In this case, remove the *efi* folder from the root of the Windows PE or Windows Setup media. This prevents the device from starting in UEFI mode." I will try this after school.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Presuming you made the usb MBR and presuming the boot is MBR - Legacy
Try this
At the screen on the install windows setup
Press Shift + F10 keys together on the keyboard. This will open the command prompt window:

type
diskpart

wait for the response to show diskpart

type
list disk

identify which is the 931GB disk 0

type


select disk 0

or whichever number is shown for the disk 931GB

wait for the response to say disk0 (or whichever) is the selected disk

type
convert mbr

(you should receive converted the selected disk to mbr)

exit the cmd prompt and try again with the install


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

I believe I tried doing this before and it had gave me an error saying this drive is write-protected or something like that. Should I try this again and write the the full error?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Doing what? please
Do you mean you have tried diskpart


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

yes 
disk part
ist disk
select disk 0
convert mbr
this device is write protected or something like this. I don't really remember the error but whn i go home ill write it here.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It would be of considerable help to me and therefore to you as well, if when you return to the topic you were to tell me ANYTHING you have tried since we were last BOTH on the topic.

I hope you will appreciate that I have just wasted my time typing out the diskpart commands.
This would not have been necessary, if you did as suggested above.

Is someone else also advising you please?, as it is confusing and a little annoying to spend my time typing out a reply for you to simply post back that you have already tried it

PLEASE post back WHEN you are back at HOME, and we can then work together.


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

Sorry about that, Next time I will tell you anything I tried. No one else is advising me but i did search some stuff by myself on the internet. Again, Im sorry if i shouldn't have done that.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No it is NOT a problem whatsoever you trying yourself
I admire you for that
What I was trying to get across to you please do tell me, when you come back to the topic all you have tried
As I said, that saves me wasting my time. typing out instructions for something you have already tried.

It is very unusual for an internal drive on which the system is installed to be write protected 
Usually this can only occur if you issue the command for such
Otherwise of course no updates could be installed or indeed could anything be saved to the drive.

When you are back home post back with the exact message on diskpart and we will continue
It is 1934 in UK
I will be back online at 2030 UK time


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am not staying on late tonight, so in case you do come back to the topic
Make certain that the drive that is reported as write protected is indeed the 931GB internal drive

If it is in diskpart go to the drive with select disk, as before and this time issue the cmd 
*attributes disk
*
If you then see that the attribute is - readonly state - yes

then issue the cmd 
*
attributes disk clear readonly*


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

When i typed in convert mbr, I got an error that says Diskpart has encountered an error: Data error (cyclic redundancy check). See the system log for more information.


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

When i go into the bootloader it says UEFI: PMAP for my usb. I feel like this is important.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. The cyclic redundancy check - suggests as I first mentioned sometime ago possible errors on the disc, such that it is failing, this may as I said also be the cause of the original problem.

2. The last post is totally confusing as that means the usb is booted UEFI, but you said you had set legacy in BIOS

3. I will try and explain it again.

4. If the USB is made for MBR only and NOT UEFI then it must be booted from the USB pen on the legacy option
The way to establish that is as here on the one time boot menu
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/21756-boot-usb-drive-windows-10-pc.html

Look at the section 
To Boot from a USB Drive at Boot on Windows 10 PC
and then see the images on 3 and 4
On 4 you can see two options for the USB under BestBuy Geek Squad

One is the MBR option and the other below it is UEFI option.
YOU MUST choose the correct one according to how the USB was made

5. NOW see this link for how to make the USB, although the easiest is to use the Microsoft procedure previously outlined to you, as that creates a USB bootable on both options

You said you used RUFUS
Here is the guide for RUFUS
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2376-create-bootable-usb-flash-drive-install-windows-10-a.html

see section 6.
To Create Bootable USB Flash Drive for Installing Windows 10 with Legacy BIOS or UEFI

There it tells you the settings to be used for each option

6. You need to read it slowly and carefully.
If all fails we need another approach to daignose the problem.
I am going offline now and will check back in about 2000 hrs tonight


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

For Rufus, I did exactly similar as the guide shows. When I normally opened my laptop it would go straight to uefi. Now that I can manually select I click on the usb one. Now when i boot from the usb on the bottom of the setup window it says windows can't be installed on the drive (see details). If i click (see details) it says "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. This computer's hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's BIOS menu." and i am still able to click next. When I click drive 0 unallocated space and hit next I get the same error "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. This computer's hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's BIOS menu.".


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Which aspect of the guide
It shows THREE aspects
You really do need to read the links I sent
Which USB are you clicking on
and of course as I have said, if the usb is booted on the UEFI option and the BIOS/UEFI is set for the disk legacy option or the other way round it will NOT work

For the last mentioned error see option 4 on here
https://www.partitionwizard.com/partitionmanager/windows-cannot-be-installed-to-this-disk.html

AHCI/IDE
You really do need to spend time reading these.

The other possibility is the write protection - on the link above protected disc which goes back to the diskpart cmd for removing write protection which I DO NOT know if you have tried
My post 34, as you never commented on it as far as I know.


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

Ok, In bios the legacy option is enabled. I am clicking just usb, not UEFI, I did try the attribute disk and it says Current Read-only state:No , So i didn't proceed, as you said, unless it said yes. The only option is optimized defaults, when i clicked this, my laptop wouldn't show legacy usb and just show uefi as boot options. As for the Sata configuration, there is only one option that is ACHI.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Where please was this


> When i go into the bootloader it says UEFI: PMAP for my usb. I feel like this is important.


On the diskpart cmd attributes
there are two entries I think for read only state
One entry is
Read Only state
and one entry is 
current read only state
are BOTH 
NO


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

The UEFIMAP was found in my Boot options. The wierd thing is that The legacy USB version won't show up in bios at all but will come up in the boot options. I got the boot option section by pressing ESC while my laptop is starting up. 
When I typed in attributes disk, Both options turn up as no. 
Another thing Is that I reinstalled the windows file on my usb doing the same way I did before, But now In the setup window it still says " "Windows cannot be installed to this disk. This computer's hardware may not support booting to this disk. Ensure the disk's controller is enabled in the computer's BIOS menu." but when I click next, it tells me that "We could't create a new partition or locate an existing one. For more information, see the setup log files."


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

I tried using this website to help me solve this problem https://appuals.com/fix-we-couldnt-create-a-new-partition-or-locate-an-existing-one/
So far what I have tried is trying to make a new partition using cmd but getting an error saying cyclic redundancy check, another thing was to make partition active but when I type List partition it says there are no partitions to show. I am using a 2.0 usb drive and usb is booting legacy and not uefi.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Open the usb pen and either type here a list of the contents or connect the usb pen to another computer open it
and screenshot the contents

Or check as here


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

What is the make and full model of the laptop - please post that now
Legacy option for the USB will NOT show in BIOS if the BIOS is set UEFI
In UEFI on BIOS only the UEFI options show


Bear with me while I look at the details of your last post


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

The laptop is X751LAV ASUS LAPTOP 
Here is the link: https://www.amazon.com/Asus-X751LAV-SI50501U-Laptop-Intel-Memory/dp/B01G5YMIRC


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

Also, I downloaded this AOEMI partition assistant to check my drive. I have alot of options on what to do but the first thing i did was check drive and Apparently I got 43 bad sectors. What should i do about this? Please take your time and don't overwhelm yourself because of me.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well that is as I said right from the start


> It has the indications of either
> 1. A failing drive - hard drive on which windows is installed


from my very first reply

I cannot understand HOW this was not revealed back when we did the first check on chkdsk /r
many posts ago

The drive has had it
The only practical solution is to replace it

IF you need any data - really need it then there is a SLIGHT chance we can get it


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

Can't I repair the bad sectors? The data isn't important.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO bad sectors cannot be repaired
It is a common fallacy to believe they can
What happens is that the data from the bad sectors is IF possible recovered and rewritten to good sectors
The bad sectors are then marked as such, and data is then not written to them.

HOWEVER that does absolutely nothing to prevent the continuing failure of the drive and I can assure you that the drive will continue to fail

A common cause is jolting of the laptop whilst the drive is running, if it is a mechanical spinning drive, as I think it is, the head then collides with the platters (disc), the distance between them being microscopic.

Alternatively drives wear out and as the laptop is I think about 5 years or so old, it may just be that the drive has failed
Sometimes you can get 10 or even more years out of a spinning drive, but that is not always the case.

At least you have found the reason, I realise now that you never actually managed to run that drive check, as when you tried C on the recovery I strongly suspect it check the flash pen drive


My best wishes to you for sorting it out.
Are you OK with replacing it. OR do you need advice.


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

So basically buy a new hard drive?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

YES
The dismantling is quite a job, the 10 base screws need to be undone and then all the platci clips released all the way round the case, and then the keyboard separated from the base and the connecting lead uncoupled and then you have access to the drive.

IF you have NEVER done such and do not have someone who can do it, my strong advice is to pay 0 not one of the giant multiples, but a local computer repair shop, who you know from local info is good.
It will of course cost, but if you have never done such and try you could easily end up, damaging something.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

AOEMI is good but to be on the safe side check it with this as well
https://www.seagate.com/gb/en/support/kb/seatools-for-dos-tutorial-201271en/

you can make that on a usb using rufus


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

Alright man, Thank you for all that hard work you did. I really appreciate for all the hard work and the time i took for you to help me. Thank you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers, as I said good luck with it
Please do let me know how it goes.


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

I really want to buy a pc especially for gaming, but my dad doesn't want me to because it is expensive, which i totally can understand but the thing is that he won't even let me earn money or like work to buy myself a pc. I don't know what to do because either way I'm stuck.


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

My dad ended up buying me the hard drive, but my I had windows 8 preinstalled, would i need a new license key for my new hard drive?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No the windows 10 will be registered against the hardware hash of the computer and will install without a licence key and activate as the hard drive is not a regsitere dpart of the hardware hash of the computer

Basically the hardware hash is the motherboard and CPU, as far as major changes are concerned

Even if you have difficulty which I do not expect, with automatic activation - then if you have a Microsoft account on the PRESENT windows 10 you follow this procedure
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/20530/windows-10-reactivating-after-hardware-change

If you do NOT have a Microsoft account on the existing windows 10, then you cannot use that account activation troubleshooter on the new drive installation - even if you establish a Microsoft account on the new installation.

As I said I DO NOT expect any difficulty. If you should however find a problem you then follow this
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/help/20527


----------



## fazalquadri224 (Feb 24, 2020)

I out in the new hard drive and it is working perfectly. Thank you again for all the help!!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome
Pleased to have helped


----------

